# Mini Split Ac w/heat pump



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

So I called a Local contractor to supply and Install a Mitsubishi Mini Split System, his qoute was abot 8000.00 for two systems. Two MSZ GE18NA Mitsubishi Mini Splits, one for the Mancave and one for the Sunroom. Well I used to be a contractor before moving to the oil patch and I thought that qoute was PHQING Outrageous. I decided to do the install myself. I purchased 2 Two MSZ GE18NA Mitsubishi Mini Splits, for 3173.00 and a few HVAC specialty tools and linesets and lineset covers for about 1200. I already had Vacuum Pump and Manifold Gauges and a Nitrogen Bottle and Regulator. Picked up the following tools a specialty Tq Wrench for Crows foot wrench ends sold by Yellow Jacket 100.00 a Deluxe Yellow Jacket Flaring Tool 75.00, a Yellow Jacket Micron Gauge 69.99, a Yellow Jacket #18975 Vacuum / Charging Adapter 43.00). I will have about 4400.00 in tools supplies. I will post up some Pics of the install if yall are interested. These Units are super efficent at 21 seer and are ideal to heat and cool inplace of areas cooled by window units, they convert AC to Dc and need a 2 pole 15amp (220Volt circuit) 



Denton sorry if this is not in the right spot feel free to move it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a single unit installed about a year ago for $3000.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant speak of the current upper crust brands but we had a regular old heat pump a few years back. The electric bill nearly killed up when it dropped below zero for a few weeks at a time. Them crazy things cant make heat when its too cold. Now some yups around here are putting the business end in the bottom of water wells. That might work


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

looks good!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> So I called a Local contractor to supply and Install a Mitsubishi Mini Split System, his qoute was abot 8000.00 for two systems. Two MSZ GE18NA Mitsubishi Mini Splits, one for the Mancave and one for the Sunroom. Well I used to be a contractor before moving to the oil patch and I thought that qoute was PHQING Outrageous. I decided to do the install myself. I purchased 2 Two MSZ GE18NA Mitsubishi Mini Splits, for 3173.00 and a few HVAC specialty tools and linesets and lineset covers for about 1200. I already had Vacuum Pump and Manifold Gauges and a Nitrogen Bottle and Regulator. Picked up the following tools a specialty Tq Wrench for Crows foot wrench ends sold by Yellow Jacket 100.00 a Deluxe Yellow Jacket Flaring Tool 75.00, a Yellow Jacket Micron Gauge 69.99, a Yellow Jacket #18975 Vacuum / Charging Adapter 43.00). I will have about 4400.00 in tools supplies. I will post up some Pics of the install if yall are interested. These Units are super efficent at 21 seer and are ideal to heat and cool inplace of areas cooled by window units, they convert AC to Dc and need a 2 pole 15amp (220Volt circuit)
> 
> Denton sorry if this is not in the right spot feel free to move it.


Anybody else with mini-splits? Are you happy with the choice? 
I'm considering installing a 18,000 btu unit with 2 outlets in my house but really don't like the large parts that hang high on the wall. I would be powering it with my solar system. I'd then pay an AC guy to purge the lines after I install.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Mitsubishi is the best.

You spent $3100 on the system and $4000 on tools, plus your time.
How much did you really save?
Did you buy permits, pay for inspections?

I am all for DIY!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tango said:


> Mitsubishi is the best.
> 
> You spent $3100 on the system and $4000 on tools, plus your time.
> How much did you really save?
> ...


In my case I'd be spending $2400 for a Toshiba unit and paying an AC guy I know $200 so he can use his tools. I figure it will take me about a day's labor and the AC guy an hour or two.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tango said:


> Mitsubishi is the best.
> 
> You spent $3100 on the system and $4000 on tools, plus your time.
> How much did you really save?
> ...


Common sense will tell you that he didn't spend 4 grand on tools to install an air conditioner.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

'I will have about $4400.. in tools and supplies" reading his post tells me he did.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tango said:


> 'I will have about $4400.. in tools and supplies" reading his post tells me he did.


Right...... Tools AND supplies. Not just tools.


----------

